# Cool website link



## RogerL (Apr 1, 2003)

Just realised that it's Takashi Amano's periodical publication - I didn't realise that he had one!


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Old site to some new to others. It's nice to go back and revisit. Thanks for the post.


----------



## clearASmud (Jul 3, 2003)

yep yep I read them...very informative and infact is a direct translation from the JP version... pretty thin though but compare to regular american fish mags, this aqual journal is better if u want infos abt planted tanks ;p I know as Im a Singaporean


----------

